# New wood on Slaughterhouse



## sararansford (Jun 9, 2010)

This is now a river wide strainer at the bottom of Entrance exam... impassable, since new wood is now getting caught in the strainer


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Four large strainers between Stein Park and Slaughterhouse falls. The second is a deadly river-wide spruce at the tail waves of Entrance Exam. No word or easy scout of more wood below the falls.


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

Bummer. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

Any idea of whether the strainers will flush with more water or is a cleaning mission going to be required?


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks B. Glad we got in last week. Hopefully it can be removed.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

will the city let me go cut it out? 

i used to be a timber faller, i still have the equipment.


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Crews from a couple commercial operators are gearing up to do some removal, probably Thursday morning.


----------



## sararansford (Jun 9, 2010)

*strainers in slaughterhouse*

If you want to help cut it out contact Aspen Whitewater and dan and talk to them they would appreciate help I think...


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

according to pitkin county open space and trails, they will not remove trees, nor give permission for anyone else to.

would you expect anything less from pitkin county?


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

God, the only thing worse than Pitkin County are the Pitkin County trail rangers.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

My bad. The Pitkin county guys are actually okay. It's the city of Aspen rangers that are totally out of hand.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Don't get ur panties in a bunch the boys will get er cleaned up. Trust me...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Yeah, them city rangers don't know what up do they paco. spencerhenry, call dan from post linked above. They could use all the help they can get, and i'm sure they have permission to get help to make it safer. If I was them, I'd rather have you on the saw. mkashzg, Panties not bunched, bunch of friends talking smack.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Ask forgiveness, not permission.


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

People are working on a solution. No strainers removed yet. 

Still woody. Still deadly.


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Here is the picture from the paper today.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

it looks like the top of that tree is already broken off, but a large chunk is still there. but it is rocking with the water, it may dislodge itself if the water comes up more.
several kayakers told me the river was passable, they had just pulled out at jaffee park.

i called aspen whitewater and left dan a message but never got a call back, i was up there and had a saw. but not interested in the wrath of pitkin county.

but the water is BIG and fast!


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

2380 is not slaughterhouse, that is somewhere below. the chart shows it at about 2200 now which is the highest so far.


----------



## pitty (May 3, 2011)

Several of us went down there this morning to cut it out but decided that at this time trying to remove it was to dangerous. As the water has come up the tree has shifted and is still across most of the river but submerged just below the surface. A boat could pass over but it would be a serious problem if you were swimming or upside down going through there. The torque that the water or putting on the log is causing a very large boulder probably several tons to rock back and forth. The power of the water in that spot is pretty impressive. 
I'm pretty sure the guys who boated it today put in below entrance and the log. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

spencerhenry said:


> 2380 is not slaughterhouse, that is somewhere below. the chart shows it at about 2200 now which is the highest so far.


Detail Graph

Its 2570 right now


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

i looked at it and think i could get it out of there pretty easily. where the top would end up is anybody's guess. a little limbing of what can be reached, then cut the stem as far out as possible from the down river side. that top will swing the stem around the rock. then cut up what is left.

there is a big cottonwood crosswise spanning about 65% of the river just below the put in, but a right side line will clear that. i did not look further downstream than the spruce, i did not have the time.


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

Entrance is above Maroon Creek.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

knumbskull said:


> Detail Graph
> 
> Its 2570 right now



american whitewater has it at 2200 and change for the same location


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

The link I included is directly from the Division of Water Resources and the most up to date. It is updated every 15 minutes. However, onefatdog makes a good point. That gauge is below the confluence of Maroon Creek which enters the river below entrance exam so it isn't a perfect representation of the water in the rapid. 

Adding the Hunter Creek, Castle Creek and Upper Roaring Fork gauge gives you about 1800 cfs right now.


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

Spiked to 3360 on the gauge below Maroon Creek last night. Wonder if anything managed to get flushed.


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

The big log that was river left at the put-in flushed down to the boulder garden above the falls. 

The nasty strainer in Entrance was winch pulled up onto the bank this morning (thanks go out to Scotty of KAK, Seth from AWR, D&D Towing, and of course Pitkin County Open Space)

Strainers remain and flows are high side of good.


----------



## GroverGrover (May 8, 2015)

how does slaughterhouse at current level compare to #'s at 3k?


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

Harder


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

slaughterhouse at 2600 makes numbers at 2200 look like a booze cruise.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

there is a possible issue with the bridge clearance at these levels. i know i will not fit with my 14' cat.


----------



## ambrosic (Sep 14, 2011)

Ran it two days ago and there were clear paths for every rapid. I didn't see much wood. I wouldn't take a raft above 2200 CFS. Had a friend run it yesterday after the peak and it was still good. I know an oar frame wouldn't clear the bridge. A paddle rig might be able to if everyone laid on the floor and just floated under it. That would be a ballsy move! Also watch out for a really big hole at the top of triple drop that ins't there at low flows (<2300 or so) It is easy to avoid but if you go in you will have a rodeo ride.


----------

